# The Bell Tree World Championship Is Here!



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

*The Bell Tree World Championship* has arrived! During this two-week gaming spectacular, that runs from *Saturday May 8th 2021* to *Sunday May 23rd 2021*, you will be divided into four teams where you will work together to earn points in effort to take home the Super Star Trophy. Even if you are not playing in the games yourself you can create crafts in support of your team and root on your teammates in *Discord* as you watch them play live on Twitch.

Hop in your go-kart and race on over to the brand new *The Bell Tree World Championship* category to check out what we have in store for you. Your first stop should be the *Welcome to The Bell Tree World Championship!* thread: this will be your manual to the next two weeks.

On your marks, get set, *GO*!! ​*N.B*_. All information you need concerning team assignments is in the thread linked above. Please read that before asking questions, thank you!_


----------



## skarmoury (May 8, 2021)

FIRST
edit: let’s gooooo red


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2021)

LESS GO RED TEAM


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (May 8, 2021)

YESSSS LET'S GET IT BLUEEEEE


----------



## KatieLavender (May 8, 2021)

wooo

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021

when will i get a team?: (


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 8, 2021)

Yay!!! Best of luck to everyone (but especially the green team hehe)


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

yaay now l'm excited and worried


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

KatieLavender said:


> wooo
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021
> 
> when will i get a team?: (


Please see the thread linked in the OP. All information you could possibly need to know about the event is in there!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 8, 2021)

WHOOO!!


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

LETS GO BLUE!!


----------



## xara (May 8, 2021)

XJSNKSKA IM SO EXCITED!!!! let’s go purple team!!


----------



## JellyBeans (May 8, 2021)

aah there's so much to look through!! let's go red


----------



## moo_nieu (May 8, 2021)

go blue team!    this is so fun already :3


----------



## DaisyFan (May 8, 2021)

Alrighty, let's a gooooooooo team purple.


----------



## Beanz (May 8, 2021)

LETS GOOO RED TEAM, YEAH BABY


----------



## amylase (May 8, 2021)

Woot woot. How do I figure out what color team I'm on?  


*** Ooo I found it! Team purple for me!


----------



## -Lumi- (May 8, 2021)

xara said:


> XJSNKSKA IM SO EXCITED!!!! let’s go purple team!!
> 
> View attachment 373819



Ooh look! We’re on the same team! As soon as I saw purple was an option I was hoping that was my team because it’s one of my favourite colours.


----------



## mocha. (May 8, 2021)

Yayyyy red used to be my favourite colour!! Let’s go reds!!


----------



## Pyoopi (May 8, 2021)

I'll try to bring home some of the bacon, lol.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

amylase said:


> Woot woot. How do I figure out what color team I'm on?


Please read the thread linked in the OP. All information concerning teams is in there!


----------



## Che5hire Cat (May 8, 2021)

Let's go, Blue Team!


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

LETS GO GREEN!!


----------



## JemAC (May 8, 2021)

Really happy with getting Blue Team, my favourite colour  Good luck all!

Great song choice @Sweetley


----------



## daringred_ (May 8, 2021)

lmao did i get put on red because of my name or is this just a funny as hell coincidence-


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> lmao did i get put on red because of my name or is this just a funny as hell coincidence-


Team assignments were random. It's funny how yours worked out!


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

purple eh? I actually like purple it's my 3rd favorite color 
(Too bad 0ni isn't on purple)


----------



## daringred_ (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Team assignments were random. It's funny how yours worked out!



amazing


----------



## Foreverfox (May 8, 2021)

Just going through all the posts in the Games Lobby and oh my goodness...the amount of work and coordination it took and will take to create and execute this event is wild. Staff, THANK YOU, this is incredible and much bigger than I anticipated! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Tindre (May 8, 2021)

Go greeeeen 
I somehow knew I would be on the green team XD!

Lets goooo!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 8, 2021)

I have a quick question that I don't think I've seen answered:  Is there a limit that we are allowed to participate in and can we sign up for more after we make our initial post in a game thread?


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> I have a quick question that I don't think I've seen answered:  Is there a limit that we are allowed to participate in and can we sign up for more after we make our initial post in a game thread?


No limits! However if there are too many members signed-up for a specific session then hosts will try to prioritise those who haven't had a turn yet. You don't need to keep all your sign-up information to a single post.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> No limits! However if there are too many members signed-up for a specific session then hosts will try to prioritise those who haven't had a turn yet. You don't need to keep all your sign-up information to a single post.


Awesome thanks for the information, looking forward to a fun two weeks of playing games!


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2021)

Could staff make a list combining all the time of the events in one single place?


----------



## daringred_ (May 8, 2021)

just wondering if there's going to be a post pinging players for each session? i'm going to try setting alarms for the times i've signed up for, but there's a good chance i'll convert them to GMT incorrectly and accidentally miss out or something.


----------



## Airysuit (May 8, 2021)

Let's go green team!!! 
So happy - green is my favourite color!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Could staff make a list combining all the time of the events in one single place?


We won't be compiling a master list. Please just keep an eye on the game threads you are interested in following. The more places we have sessions listed the more likely the chance of human error - especially as we add more sessions or in the event we need to reschedule/cancel some.


----------



## Rika092 (May 8, 2021)

Green team!
Since I only have one game (ACNH), I will try to participate more via other ways to cheer my team on. Just downloaded discord for sole purpose of this event lol!


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 8, 2021)

Good luck team!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> just wondering if there's going to be a post pinging players for each session? i'm going to try setting alarms for the times i've signed up for, but there's a good chance i'll convert them to GMT incorrectly and accidentally miss out or something.


This will depend on the event. Games with very limited sign-ups per session such as Animal Crossing, Super Mario 3D World, and Super Mario Party will most likely have the host pinging or privately messaging you. Other events, such as Mario Kart 8 friendlies, most likely won't.


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

me and my best friend both on blue!! good luck everyone!! GO BLUE!


----------



## Holla (May 8, 2021)

Wooo let’s go green team! I’m excited to be on the same team as @Vrisnem


----------



## daringred_ (May 8, 2021)

@Vrisnem a few of the MK8 sessions are at midnight for me (if i'm


Vrisnem said:


> This will depend on the event. Games with very limited sign-ups per session such as Animal Crossing, Super Mario 3D World, and Super Mario Party will most likely have the host pinging or privately messaging you. Other events, such as Mario Kart 8 friendlies, most likely won't.



better pray i get the alarm times right then, given all i've signed up for is mario kart asdfghjkl


----------



## Lanstar (May 8, 2021)

Purple, I see... It's a Secondary color for me, but, I'll do my best.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

another question. Am I still allowed to sign up in one of the games in the lobby even without switch online. Double checking so l make no mistakes.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> another question. Am I still allowed to sign up in one of the games in the lobby even without switch online. Double checking so l make no mistakes.


If you're unable to play in the games please do not sign up to them.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> If you're unable to play in the games please do not sign up to them.


ok then l won't


----------



## Meira (May 8, 2021)

Purple let's goooo!


----------



## oak (May 8, 2021)

I'm team red! It doesn't match my aesthetic but imma make it work!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Please read the thread linked in the OP. All information concerning teams is in there!


I really don’t want to join please~ I can’t do this now, so Sorry! - I did Opted out now


----------



## Eievui (May 8, 2021)

WOOO!! Let's GO Blue team! So excited!!!!!!


----------



## ReeBear (May 8, 2021)

*w* am excited!


----------



## mocha. (May 8, 2021)

Repping a slightly more red-friendly avi/sig/lineup combo!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2021)

I'm in blue team let's go!!!!!


----------



## Aardbei (May 8, 2021)

Yeah 

I'll probably compete in Mario Kart and Animal Crossing 

_Where do we have to ask for a colored name on Discord ? _


----------



## Antonio (May 8, 2021)

when are points updated?


----------



## Merielle (May 8, 2021)

I'm happy to be apart of the Green Team!  Best of luck to everybody—but we've got luck on our side.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

Aardbei said:


> _Where do we have to ask for a colored name on Discord ? _


There is a dedicated thread for requesting this in each team's board.



Antonio said:


> when are points updated?


Please refer to the *Points *and *Scoreboard *sections in the Welcome to The Bell Tree World Championship! thread. This is explained in-depth in there.


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2021)

Ah yes, past me foresaw that I would be placed on blue team and changed my aesthetic accordingly.  

Looking forward to participating in the games!


----------



## Licorice (May 8, 2021)

I forgot this existed lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2021)

congratulations on the purple team!


----------



## Lyrica (May 8, 2021)

I wish I could be a part of all this but I might have arrived a bit too late  but I will be sure to cheer for you!


----------



## Khaelis (May 8, 2021)

Oof, poor green team.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2021)

Lyrica said:


> I wish I could be a part of all this but I might have arrived a bit too late  but I will be sure to cheer for you!


You are most definitely not too late! Welcome to The Bell Tree, @Lyrica! 

Please make a post in the Welcome to The Bell Tree Championship! thread so that we can get you assigned more quickly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Let's go, Blue Team!


my absolute jam


----------



## BluebearL (May 8, 2021)

I am loving the detail in this event and the colour-themed teams! Very excited to play some MK8 and ACNH!


----------



## Imbri (May 8, 2021)

Good luck to all, but especially to Team Blue!


----------



## KatieLavender (May 9, 2021)

are we able to gain points from watching the live streams when theyre over or do we have to watch them live? : )


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2021)

KatieLavender said:


> are we able to gain points from watching the live streams when theyre over or do we have to watch them live? : )


You need to watch them live and actively chat in the game's relevant channel in our *Discord server* to claim points. At the end of the session the game host records the names of everyone who spectated and you then link that post in your team's Points Redemption Station thread.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 9, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> You need to watch them live and actively chat in the game's relevant channel in our *Discord server* to claim points. At the end of the session the game host records the names of everyone who spectated and you then link that post in your team's Points Redemption Station thread.


awesome : ) tysm


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (May 9, 2021)

Wow, this is going to be so much fun!
Go Blue team!!


----------



## tolisamarie (May 9, 2021)

I just opted in! When do I get a team? Mine says "Waiting for Team".


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 9, 2021)

tolisamarie said:


> I just opted in! When do I get a team? Mine says "Waiting for Team".


Oh that will happen soon... The mods are so busy atm. They are really doing a great job with this event.

And can i just say how amazing my red team is doing. They are slaying the competition! Hey Tolisamarie, i hope you make it in our red team. They are so dominating right now. I'm sure we will win this Championship.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 9, 2021)

I just want to say that I’m really enjoying seeing everyone’s creations. I think that was a great idea to help everyone get some participation points . I just love seeing everyone’s artwork  and the team spirits is really great to see. I also liked that we could make harv’s studio’s designs .


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2021)

Sheesh, I’m not doing ANYTHING to help out with my team. I’m not playing games to help nor am I cheering for the team because I’m not creative. (Also lazy)

Maybe I should have opted out in the first place..


----------



## moo_nieu (May 9, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sheesh, I’m not doing ANYTHING to help out with my team. I’m not playing games to help nor am I cheering for the team because I’m not creative. (Also lazy)
> 
> Maybe I should have opted out in the first place..


no worries were still a team  do however much you feel like. also go blue! were second place now


----------



## Roxxy (May 9, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sheesh, I’m not doing ANYTHING to help out with my team. I’m not playing games to help nor am I cheering for the team because I’m not creative. (Also lazy)
> 
> Maybe I should have opted out in the first place..


We are a team and we can all do something to make us the best team ever  I’m not creative but if we all pull together blue team will win


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2021)

Thanks for the pep talk, but that still doesn’t face the fact that I should not have been on Discord during the whole Switch Stars event. Sorry, but I just can’t stop talking about my ban as if I’m pestering an unban.


----------



## Roxxy (May 9, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Thanks for the pep talk, but that still doesn’t face the fact that I should not have been on Discord during the whole Switch Stars event. Sorry, but I just can’t stop talking about my ban as if I’m pestering an unban.


That’s in the past. Change your sig to blue as you are part of our team and that will earn us 25 points


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 9, 2021)

Maybe so it was in the past, but for future events is a totally different story.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 9, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Maybe so it was in the past, but for future events is a totally different story.


You can participate in cheering if you want, or not if you don’t. I hope that you come around and cheer our team on, but even if you don’t, we are still really happy to have you on our team!


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 9, 2021)

GUYS BLUE IS IN FIRST


----------



## corlee1289 (May 10, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sheesh, I’m not doing ANYTHING to help out with my team. I’m not playing games to help nor am I cheering for the team because I’m not creative. (Also lazy)
> 
> Maybe I should have opted out in the first place..


You could always also do a simple haiku and get 3 points for us (and you) that way as well  

It's 5-7-5 syllabels format. It's simple and doesn't have to be overly complicated. I'm also not very artistically inclined, but doing my best.

Another thing you could do is change your signature and avatar to a blue coloured theme and get 25 points that way! It's only one time. But it's easier to do than most. Just make sure you claim the points in the blue mission control redemption thread!

A little goes a long way for sure! Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## Snowesque (May 10, 2021)

I thought I'd be struggling to get points since I've only New Horizons really, though a few days in I only need 4 more points.
Really appreciating the accommodation for people that can't play too much!


----------



## Corrie (May 10, 2021)

I just wanted to say that I adore the names that were chosen! They're all so creative and cute! I'm also loving the team spirit being spread across the forum. You guys are so fun!


----------



## Jyurei (May 10, 2021)

I agree, all the chosen team names are awesome! I literally laughed out loud when I saw "Blue's Clues", gj guys


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Jyurei said:


> I agree, all the chosen team names are awesome! I literally laughed out loud when I saw "Blue's Clues", gj guys


I just got childhood memories from seeing that name lol


----------



## kikotoot (May 12, 2021)

This has been possibly the most group-hype event yet! It's been super fun participating and cheering everyone on so far. I wish I owned super mario party, those minigames are my thing  Rhythm parade especially I think it's called


----------



## Horus (May 12, 2021)

Whoever's in red, you guys are the comeback kings & queens at the moment


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 12, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> lmao did i get put on red because of my name or is this just a funny as hell coincidence-


the coincidence for both of us is uncanny  the RNG really knew what teams we belonged to!


----------



## Ichiban (May 12, 2021)

red has the best name of the teams and its not even close, so i hope they pull through

edit: i didnt see it got changed from crazy redds to jolly reds, sorry red team, green has the best name


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2021)

Every time I check, a different team is in first place. I can't keep up with the chaos.


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2021)

It’s sad the Crazy Redd’s got changed.  This event is awesome.


----------



## Horus (May 15, 2021)

Ok what the heck, how is purple in first.

I have money on you Redd's, pick it up


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 15, 2021)

the bellflowers really do be killin' it tho


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

I hope team purple wins and blue or red comes in second as those are my 3 favorites colors and I really want a star fragment and I bet my friends on blue and red team would want one too


----------



## skarmoury (May 16, 2021)

Horus said:


> Ok what the heck, how is purple in first.
> 
> I have money on you Redd's, pick it up


 someone believes in the redd team I’m crying.......... thank you


----------



## xara (May 16, 2021)

Horus said:


> Ok what the heck, how is purple in first.



me reading this rn:


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Yo, can we get an f for green team? That must be rough being in last 
Good luck even though I'm on team purple, I still care about everyone else


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yo, can we get an f for green team? That must be rough being in last
> Good luck even though I'm on team purple, I still care about everyone else



I believe our point counter is currently 3 days behind. 
Ya'll better watch out for the point bomb that's going to happen eventually. ​


----------



## King koopa (May 16, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I believe our point counter is currently 3 days behind.
> Ya'll better watch out for the point bomb that's going to happen eventually. ​


I could say the same about my team and you're probably right because I think the points have to be added manually an dthe mods are busy with stuff so they can't add them right away


----------



## porkpie28 (May 16, 2021)

It’s my first event here it has been really fun everyone has been so nice team mates and other people the hosts are also great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2021)

would I be allowed to change my avatar/signature now if i wanted to?

not that I don't want to cheer on the blue team anymore (go blue bois) but I found some really cute pics I want to use as my avatar and signature :>


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 16, 2021)

I have a funny feeling that Blue's Clues name was chosen after the supposedly hard egg clue made by pandapples.

Am I right? No seriously, am I?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have a funny feeling that Blue's Clues name was chosen after the supposedly hard egg clue made by pandapples.
> 
> Am I right? No seriously, am I?


I actually hadn't considered that but now that I draw the connection, Blue's Clues is possibly the greatest team name ever.


----------



## Jyurei (May 16, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have a funny feeling that Blue's Clues name was chosen after the supposedly hard egg clue made by pandapples.
> 
> Am I right? No seriously, am I?


That's what I thought when I first saw it, that's why I said it was such a good name - then I realized there's a cartoon named that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 19, 2021)

I haven't been here in days whoops


----------



## Roxxy (May 19, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I haven't been here in days whoops


Welcome to Blue’s Clues.  if you can do a blue avi and sig you can get us 25 much needed points


----------



## Sara? (May 22, 2021)

I have changed my avatar too blue, go team blue , sorry for coming so late team but work has been crazy and today was my day off. Anything i can do to support the team let me know ill do my best


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 23, 2021)

daily check in since I barely use this site. I'm blue now


----------



## King Dorado (May 23, 2021)

Green baby Yoda >>> blue cookie


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> daily check in since I barely use this site. I'm blue now



Make sure to post in the “points redemption station” thread that you have a blue avatar and signature so the Blue’s Clues team can actually receive points for it!


----------

